# titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?



## SirSuckalot (7. September 2006)

*titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*

hi, ich hab fast null ahnung von rollenspielen a la titan quest.
 deswegen wollt ich mal fragen was man skillen sollte. also ich würde gerne zaubern also dadurch den hauptschaden erzeugen und nebenbei auch monster herbeirufen die fuer mich kaempfen. 
habt ihr da gute skillungsvorschläge?
hab naemlich net viel lust den char zu verskillen und beim naechst besten bessren gegner abzuloosen.
hab naemlich net soo viel zeit  zu zocken und wollte dann net fuer umsonst spielen.
also, wär ql wenn jmd mir da ma helfen kann.
mfg, sir suckalot


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*



			
				SirSuckalot am 07.09.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich hab fast null ahnung von rollenspielen a la titan quest.
> deswegen wollt ich mal fragen was man skillen sollte. also ich würde gerne zaubern also dadurch den hauptschaden erzeugen und nebenbei auch monster herbeirufen die fuer mich kaempfen.
> habt ihr da gute skillungsvorschläge?
> hab naemlich net viel lust den char zu verskillen und beim naechst besten bessren gegner abzuloosen.
> ...



naja, rollenspiel... das ist wie "need for speed = rennsim"  

aber egal. wenn du nur zaubern willst, dann skill vor allem intelligenz und energie. wenig stärke. und als meisterschaften würd ich dir erde und geist empfehlen, kannst auch sturm nehmen. bei geist hast du einen zauber, der als magier sicher nicht schlecht ist: lebenskraftentzug. so kannst du gegner schwächen und dir gleichzeitig lebenskraft aufbauen, denn als magier ist man ja oft schnell am ende mit den lebenspunkten.

bei geist gibt es auch zB den leichenkönig, der für dich kämpft. ich hatte mal einen kampfmagier auch mit erde und geist, da hat der leichenkönig 80% der gegner getötet, bevor ich überhaupt zum zug kam. daher hab ich das wieder rckgängig gemacht, war zu langeweilig. ich hatte alleridngs den fehler gemacht, meine attribute auf kampf zu skillen, d.h. ich wollte nahkämpfer sein, der magie als unterstützung nimmt - das hat aber nicht geklappt, wurde gegen ende sehr sehr schwer... zwischendurch schien es ideal zu sein.

bei erde hast du auch gute zauber für gegner"massen", zB so nen feuerstrahl, der sich später in mehrere aufsplittet, oder eine vulkaneruption. wenn du deine kreaturen voraus schickst und die gegner sich dann dort zum kampf knubbeln => eruption auf das getümmel


----------



## outlawx (7. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*

da gibts viele möglichkeiten und kombinationen, am besten mal das faltplakat mit allen skills auspacken und ein wenig schauen was es so alles gibt.

wenn du nen magier willst nimmst du die meisterschaft "erde" und skillst auf vulkankugel und den erdbewohner als blocker. oder du nimmst "sturm" und skillst auf eis oder blitz und nimmst den "wisp" dazu. als zweitmeisterschaft kannste dann natur oder geist nehmen (oder jede ander), je nach dem wie agressiv oder passiv du spielen willst. ein echtes verskillen gibts nicht, da jede klasse (meisterschaft) ihre vor und nachteile hat. ausserdem kann man später im spiel die punkte der skills zurückkaufen, was mit der zeit aber sehr sehr teuer wird und den char anders skillen, nur die meisterschaften kann man nicht mehr tausche.


----------



## SirSuckalot (7. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*



			
				outlawx am 07.09.2006 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts viele möglichkeiten und kombinationen, am besten mal das faltplakat mit allen skills auspacken und ein wenig schauen was es so alles gibt.
> 
> wenn du nen magier willst nimmst du die meisterschaft "erde" und skillst auf vulkankugel und den erdbewohner als blocker. oder du nimmst "sturm" und skillst auf eis oder blitz und nimmst den "wisp" dazu. als zweitmeisterschaft kannste dann natur oder geist nehmen (oder jede ander), je nach dem wie agressiv oder passiv du spielen willst. ein echtes verskillen gibts nicht, da jede klasse (meisterschaft) ihre vor und nachteile hat. ausserdem kann man später im spiel die punkte der skills zurückkaufen, was mit der zeit aber sehr sehr teuer wird und den char anders skillen, nur die meisterschaften kann man nicht mehr tausche.





ja das erde hat ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, der vulkan soll ja ganz gut sein.
wenn ich dazu natur nehm, gibts da denn was gutes das ich rufen kann?oder ist da der leichenkoenig besser?
aber vielen dank schonma fuer die tipps, werde also erstmal auf den vulkanbauen und mir dann nebenbei was rufen, dann halt mit natur oder geist.
was gibts bei diesen  drei meisterschaften noch, was man empfehlen kann?oder reichts am ende wenn nur voll auf vulkan geht und dazu was "gerufenes"
nochmals thx und mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*

tja, keine ahnung, wie das mit natur ist... du kannst ja mal im handbuch schauen, da is ja auch so ein "poster" dabei mit den sklills. und wenn du der meisterschaft noch keine punkte zuweise kannst du da auch nur mal reinschauen, ohne dass du dich auf diese festlegst.

bei erde hab ich zusätlzich halt noch so nen feuerstrahl gehabt, eine feuerkugel, die mich ständig umkreisen kann (kostet halt pro sekunde mana) und dazu hab ich noch eine eigentschaft geskillt, die der erdmagie ganz allgemein mehr power gibt.


----------



## WullFish (8. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*

Also ich hab Erde und Geist, und bin mittlerweile zum dritten mal kurz vor den Medusen, also im legendären Schwierigkeitsgrad. Hab Level 54 mit ca. 34.000.000 EP's.

Anfangs hab ich erstmal den *Kernbewohner *hochgelevelt und Punkte in die *Vulkankugel* sowie *Flächenbrand* und *Fragmentierung *gesteckt. Dann natürlich auch noch in *Eruption*.
Was Du auf jeden Fall noch leveln musst ist *Erdzauber* in Verbindung mit *Schwefel* sowie *Feuerverstärkung.* Hatte ich Anfangs unterschätzt, da Erdzauber ja ein Schwert als Symbol hat, aber es verstärkt auch den Feuerschaden eines Stabes, wenn Du also nen guten Feuerstab mit extra Feuerschaden hast, steigern diese Skills den Feuerschaden enorm!
*Flammenring* ist auch nicht zu verachten sowie die Zusatzskills des Kernbewohners (Inneres Feuer, Wildes Feuer und Metamorphose).

Bei Geist hab ich es sogar schon soweit geschafft, dass ich den *Außenseiter* beschwören kann, DER ROCKT   
Bleibt aber leider nur kurze Zeit. Der *Leichenkönig* ist ein MUSS, natürlich auch seine weiteren Skills *Todesnova, Spukpanzer *und *Geheimschlag*. In Verbindung mit dem Kernbewohner nimmt er gut Arbeit ab, und zieht die Gegner auf sich, was für Dich heißt: Vulkankugel feuer   

Ich hab dann vor allem noch Punkte in Todesstrahlung in Verbindung mit *Zeitverheerung* und *Nekrose *investiert und ganz wichtig: *Dreifachangriff *und *Arkanische Lehre*, damit schießt Du dreifach mit Deinem Stab Feuer und richtest mehr Schaden an! *Dunkles Bündnis *in Verbindung mit *Unirdische Macht *empfehl ich Dir nach Ausbau Deines Charakters, das steigert auch nochmal den Schaden sowie Deine Geschwindigkeit und Energieregeneration, das allerdings _auf Kosten der Lebensenergie,_ also solltest dann schon weng was haben   

Ich hab gerade noch angefangen *Geisterschutz *hochzuleveln, ein Schutzzauber. 

Mittlerweile hab ich eine so hohe Energieregeneration, dass ich Flammenring, Geisterschutz, Erdzauber & Todesstrahlung aktivieren kann, ohne dass die Energie merklich abnimmt...

Also, viel Spaß beim experimentieren, ich hab - umd das alles zu erreichen - bisher 90 Spielstunden in meine hübsche Magierin gesteckt, und bisher 15 legendäre und ca. 50 epische Gegenstände gefunden.


----------



## SirSuckalot (8. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*



			
				WullFish am 08.09.2006 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab Erde und Geist, und bin mittlerweile zum dritten mal kurz vor den Medusen, also im legendären Schwierigkeitsgrad. Hab Level 54 mit ca. 34.000.000 EP's.
> 
> Anfangs hab ich erstmal den *Kernbewohner *hochgelevelt und Punkte in die *Vulkankugel* sowie *Flächenbrand* und *Fragmentierung *gesteckt. Dann natürlich auch noch in *Eruption*.
> Was Du auf jeden Fall noch leveln musst ist *Erdzauber* in Verbindung mit *Schwefel* sowie *Feuerverstärkung.* Hatte ich Anfangs unterschätzt, da Erdzauber ja ein Schwert als Symbol hat, aber es verstärkt auch den Feuerschaden eines Stabes, wenn Du also nen guten Feuerstab mit extra Feuerschaden hast, steigern diese Skills den Feuerschaden enorm!
> ...




hi, danke fuer dei sehr ausfuehrliche erklaerung. 
also ich hab nu angefangen mit geist, und hab nu den leichenkoenisch auf lvl 5 gebracht. werde dann später erde dazunehmen und dann auf vulkan machen plus erdbewohner.. eine frage noch, wenn du sagst das zb die zusatzskills vom leichenkoenig gut sind, heisst das das du die voll ausgelevelt hast? (selbe frage fuer zusatzskills kern bzw erdbewohner.
aber danke sonst soweit, bin gut versorgt mit den infos.
mfg, sir suckalot


----------



## outlawx (8. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*



			
				SirSuckalot am 08.09.2006 02:16 schrieb:
			
		

> WullFish am 08.09.2006 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anfangs würd ich dir raten nur ein oder zwei punkte in jeden zusatzskill zu stecken und eher die meisterschaft hochzuleveln, was ja sowieso zwangsläufig passiert. später kannst du dich dann entscheiden ob du erst den kernbewohner oder den leichenkönig ausbaust. hängt leicht von der spielweise ab. ausserdem kannst du mal die skillpunkte addieren um zusehen welches spielerlevel du brauchst damit beide herbeigerufenen gemaxt sind und wieviel skillpunkte du dann noch theoretisch übrig hast, für andere skills.


----------



## veilchen (9. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*

Hi,

nur so mal ne anmerkung. Im Net gabs Leute die hatten Lvl 55-60 Char und Geist und Sturm gespielt. Bei Geist vorwiegend auf den Lichkönig sowie energieregeneration und auch den Außenseiter geskillt und bei Sturm alles auf eissplitter geskillt. Ich sag nur eins; Diese Chars haben mit eissplitter alles weggehauen und das in ägypten und asien in legendär.
Angeblich hat man dann so um die 4000 sps mit allem drum und dran... kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen bei dem massaker den sie da angerichtet hatten.

Nur falls du mal Geist und Sturm machen willst!   


gruß
veilchen


----------



## SirSuckalot (13. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*



			
				veilchen am 09.09.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> nur so mal ne anmerkung. Im Net gabs Leute die hatten Lvl 55-60 Char und Geist und Sturm gespielt. Bei Geist vorwiegend auf den Lichkönig sowie energieregeneration und auch den Außenseiter geskillt und bei Sturm alles auf eissplitter geskillt. Ich sag nur eins; Diese Chars haben mit eissplitter alles weggehauen und das in ägypten und asien in legendär.
> Angeblich hat man dann so um die 4000 sps mit allem drum und dran... kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen bei dem massaker den sie da angerichtet hatten.
> ...



hi, danke fuer den tipp. naja hab jetzt auf erde und geist, hab bis jetzt nichts andres geskilled als leichenkoenig und erdbewohner, was das spiel echt langweillig macht.naja gut bin grad auf dem ersten schwierigkeitsgrad in ägypten  aber die viecher haun alles ziemlich schnell weg.  aber naja hoffe ma es wird noch bissl schwieriger.


----------



## WullFish (13. September 2006)

*AW: titan quest-skillungsvorschläge?*

Keine Angst   
Bin grad kurz vor dem Minotaurenlabyrinth auf legendär, und hab kurz vor Athen im Sumpf mit der HYDRA Bekanntschaft gemacht, der erste neue Zwischengegner des legendären Schwierigkeitsgrad, wie die mit Gift und Feuer um sich spuckte war eine wahre Freude...


----------

